# Greg's Reviews



## n0ugh7_zw

Coming soon guys! Decided I'm going to have a second stab at it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapordude

I'll be waiting...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kevkev

Yes please, and thank you! Constantly checking your channel for new reviews

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

kevkev said:


> Yes please, and thank you! Constantly checking your channel for new reviews



thanks for the support  Going to change the format quite a bit though. most likely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@n0ugh7_zw 
Am looking forward to it
Throw in some photos in your videos


----------

